
When Schools Tell Kids They Can’t Use the Bathroom - Aloha
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2019/02/the-tyranny-of-school-bathrooms/583660/
======
olliej
My wife’s high school didn’t have door the stalls. To prevent... ? Well given
her school was very much in the American vein of public schools should be
prisons presumably to prevent wacky hijinks and drugs.

But then her school had those quality 10+ foot chain link fences, metal
detectors, police, and drug dogs (one of which od’d :( ). #eastoakland

~~~
dominotw
Dog o'ded?

~~~
olliej
Got a big snootful of some drug and died :(

------
romwell
>What’s ironic is that most teachers are familiar with students’ bathroom
woes—they seldom have the opportunity to relieve themselves during the school
day, either. In fact, in a 2015 survey that asked teachers about the quality
of their work life, its 30,000 respondents listed this problem as one of their
biggest sources of everyday stress.

So, a case of "if I can't have it, you can't either". More sad than ironic.

------
matttproud
My middle school — ca. early-, mid-90s in „safe“ suburban a Minnesota — had
punitive policies about letting students go to the bathroom. My seventh grade
math instructor allowed maximally one pupil to visit the bathroom per session.
Thereafter all bets were off. It was hell. Thanks to biological rhythm, I
nearly always wanted to vacate my bladder during that class, but — nope — no
relief.

My highschool expressly removed doors from the toilet stalls. Worse was the
fact that the wall partitions were about 1.25-meter tall cinder blocks, so
anyone could stand over and leer onto someone doing a bowel movement.

Seeing the article is giving me bad flashbacks. I never want my children to
endure such caprice.

Let’s name the bullies:

Hey, District 621, I hope you‘re reading this:

[https://www.moundsviewschools.org/](https://www.moundsviewschools.org/)

